# Sticky  Forum Discussion Guidelines



## Milton Fox Racing

We are standardizing the forum discussion guidelines across the boards. Older versions and related threads will be moved to the Community Members Section.









Forum Discussion Guidelines


Guidelines For A Pleasant HobbyTalk Experience In general, we have never been big on setting rules here. HobbyTalk was originally created to allow members of the various hobby and collectible communities to have a place to go where they can enjoy the camaraderie of friends in a setting without...




www.hobbytalk.com


----------

